# JeremyJahns



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

What is your impression of him from these videos?


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Alphaaaa?


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Word Dispenser said:


> Alphaaaa?


He certainly seems to be Pe dominant, probably with Ti. Why Ne over Se?


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Phantasmagorical said:


> He certainly seems to be Pe dominant, probably with Ti. Why Ne over Se?


I considered Se. I'm not against it. Could actually be... But, Se normally comes across as much harsher, to me. I don't think he's territorial in that way.






Look at Marbles, as a prime example of Se dominance. When she really gets into her rantings.. BAM.

On the other hand, she's defo Se subtype. And this guy you're showing _could _be Ti sub. 

But, from what I'm seeing of the guy, it's rehearsed and semi-scripted. So... Hard to tell.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Word Dispenser said:


> I considered Se. I'm not against it. Could actually be... But, Se normally comes across as much harsher, to me. I don't think he's territorial in that way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the title of the video was adequate evidence of Se harshness, lol. I have auxiliary Se and I can be very forceful or aggressive, especially when I want something. My other thread about my argument with my mother is a good example. But I'm also lazy, which creates an interesting paradox. 

Here's a video where he's being real.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Phantasmagorical said:


> Well, the title of the video was adequate evidence of Se harshness, lol. I have auxiliary Se and I can be very forceful or aggressive, especially when I want something. My other thread about my argument with my mother is a good example. But I'm also lazy, which creates an interesting paradox.
> 
> Here's a video where he's being real.


Yeah, Se-Ti. :kitteh:


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Word Dispenser said:


> Yeah, Se-Ti. :kitteh:


I knew it. I always got the impression that he was basically verbalizing my thoughts in a more theatrical and casual manner, so much so that following every movie I watched, I would immediately look up his review of the movie, almost as if to recapitulate my experience. I like Nostalgia Critic, but he can get somewhat digressive (which, in retrospect, is not really a digression), although I admire how he still manages to get in full circle. It's like, Point A -> Apparent Digression -> Somehow use the information gathered from the digressive ruminations to prove Point A. I have observed a similar pattern in VSauce's videos. "Wow, this is interesting.... Wait, what is he talking about?.... Holy shit, the whole thing makes sense". While JeremyJahns is basically shooting bullets in straight lines. I guess that's one discrepancy between Ne and Se. Extroverted perception is awesome.


----------

